# Kato yard questions



## 4dimad (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello Gurus, need to you expertise. I would like to build a yard/storage for one of my 2 locomotives. I have a DC controller, single track loop + Kato passing siding kit (2 #6 turnouts - left and right). The goal is to keep one of the trains at the yard while another is running, then be able to park the active train and bring back to the loop the passive one. Does that make sense? Or I will need V3 Rail Yard Switching Set? Let me know if you need more details, I am still learning. P.S. a sample diagram would be a huge help.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

With a DC control system you can park a loco on
a dead track by using a simple Single Pole Single throw 
(SPST) on/off switch.

You'll need to put insulating joiners in the Right RAIL
at both ends of the siding. Then this rail is
connected to your SPST switch which takes power
from the power pack terminal that is connected to the
main layout right rails.

You really need to arrange for a 2nd track that
can be isolated so that the train on the main 
track won't move when you move the one
in the siding.

Some turnouts are 'power routing' which would
also provide 'off' power for a siding but when the
points are thrown the loco would be powered the
same as the one on the main track and you would
have no individual control.

These complications are why many of us have
moved to DCC digital controls. It provides 
individual control of each loco without all the
isolated sections and switches.

Don


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2019)

Don and 4dimad, you don't need anything extra with Unitrack. The #6 switches are power routing. Power only flows to the track the points are set to. If you have a passing siding made with a left and right switch you can park one train in the siding. There will be no power when the switches (turnouts) are set straight. To switch trains stop the first train where the siding is and throw both switches to curved and that track will have power. It couldn't be easier. Unitrack is designed to make running two or more trains as easy as possible with no extra wiring or insulated Unijoiners needed.


----------

